# Co-sleeping on futon?



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

What's the verdict about co-sleeping on a futon? With a brand new newborn (from day 1)? Safe or not?

I'm due in three weeks, and really don't want to get any kind of contraption (moses basket, bassinet) to put beside my bed, since I know I'll just end up having the baby right beside me in bed. But I'll be sleeping on a futon, and want to make sure it's safe (with DD I had her in my regular queen bed with a firm mattress, but this time DH will be sleeping there, since it's in the same room as DD's bed and I can't be responsible for both kids at night!).


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

We've coslept on a futon twice, while visiting family, and it was no problem. The futon mattress was pretty firm, not fluffy by any means, so no danger of suffocation, I don't think. I would do it.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I was so happy when I switched to a futon. I have co-slept with my son on a futon since he out grew his co-sleeper. We now have a king futon. It is firm and designed to be only a bed so is very thick (similar to a reg mattress). If we are blessed with another child we will be cosleeping on it from day 1.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies! That's my plan.


----------



## dahlialia (Mar 22, 2009)

I co-sleep on a firm futon, too. I've not had concerns about it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Our regular bed is a futon. LOVE it for cosleeping. Been in it cosleeping with both kids from day 1.

-Angela


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I did it with my son from day 1, and am planning to with the next one too.


----------

